# My underweight minimare



## stephmanietta (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi guys, I am new here. I know you are probably all tired of people wanting to know when there foal will arrive. I hate to do it, but I need a new set of eyes, and minds to take a look and help me out.

I have been around horses my whole life, but only this year started owning any.

In the spring I bought a mini mare from a lady who had just gotten her. I was told she had been in a big herd. She was shy and spooky. I was told she was in season when I got her. I got a mini stallion at the same time, not for breeding, just because I really liked him, he just happened to be a stud. I have kept them separated but close to each other. He has not shown any interest in her at all.

For the first few months I worked on getting her weight up and getting her used to me and to trust me. About 3 months ago she started loosing weight. I had changed to a new hay guy so I thought that was the problem. I have found a great hay guy now, all my other horses are fat and plump. I have been giving her the best feed and even weight gainers and she wasn't putting any weight on.

About 6 weeks ago I noticed she had a big belly sticking out on the sides. Despite how thin and tiny she is she has a belly.

About a week ago she started to get an udder. It has gotten a little bigger everyday since.

Her back end is really soft and her tail head seems loose. Friday I noticed she looks flat on the sides now.

Now I know that she will have it when she is ready and that most horses do just fine on there own and don't need any help. But I think with her being in poor health she will probably have a weak foal, and that if I am not there to help they may not be okay.

Can some of you experienced people please give me your opinion on how much longer?

This is her the end of July







This is last week

Aug 20th










Aug 25th


----------



## Mousie96 (Aug 28, 2013)

Ignore this post stupid phone of mine added a extra post


----------



## Mousie96 (Aug 28, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the nutty Nursery! I would say that she is getting close. But I am no expert. Can we get some straight on photos of her? Like at her level. She is very pretty! Can we get a udder shot?


----------



##  (Aug 28, 2013)

WELCOME to our Nutty Nursery, and we're not tired of helping -- it's what we do!!!

A full side shot right down at her level, one from the back looking down her sides at her level and a quick udder shot would be great to look at.

In the meantime, tell us what she is eating, how frequently, etc., and maybe we can hep you get her built up so she's ready to go through her delivery and baby is healthy and strong.

Looks like she's close, but the few extra photos would certainly help!

Again, welcome, and we're here to answer ANY question you have, even if you think it's crazy! It's what we do and we like doing it, so no worries. You will get NO ATTITUDES here either. We don't allow them, and we're happy to have you join us with your pretty girl!!


----------



## stephmanietta (Aug 28, 2013)

Thank you so much for the welcome, I posted about her at another forum, I lover her dearly and have tried very hard to get her healthy, I got attacked and treated like I had starved her nearly to death!

I will get more picture in the morning. She has stopped letting me look at her undercarriage. I even get behind her and she turns around. I guess she is feeling a little violated with all the looking I have been doing.

Her udder is getting bigger every day with not shrinking at all! This morning she had a tiny bit of what looked to be pinkish discharge, just a little, maybe the start of a mucus plug?

She was eating stategy for the last 3 months since the weight loss started. She has free choice hay and a field of grass, not fertilized pasture, just grass but she eats plenty of both.

The end of june when I started to think she could be in foal I changed her to Strategy healthy edge and put her on a weight gain powder the vet recommended. She is getting half a full size horse dose, vet said there was no such thing as overdoing it.

She gets a pound twice a day, I tried doing smaller meals 3 times a day, but she didn't ever finish the mid-day meal or the evening meal.

She is making me crazy! I have all Dogs, rabbits, chickens, and sugargliders and I have never missed a birth. With the exception of the dogs, none have ever needed my assistance but the idea that they might and I could miss it because I don't know when to expect it and she does it in the middle of the night...drives me insane!

I wish she would just tell me! I have read horror stories of not-so-healthy mares having foals to weak to stand and suckle and I am terrified of something like that and me not finding them until morning, so scary!

Again that's for the help, I will get pics ASAP


----------



## eagles ring farm (Aug 28, 2013)

Try not to stress too much the aunties here are fabulous and will help you every step of the way when possible

No question is a silly question to ask, so don't hesitate to ask them

All friends here in the same situations at 1 time or another

We all stress waiting for mares to foal ...and the company here is funny, friendly and very knowledgeable

and very willing to help

so that said Welcome from NJ ...and wishing you a healthy foaling


----------



## countrymini (Aug 28, 2013)

Hello and welcome! A good place to be here, all the aunties are a great help and nobody will act like they are the only human alive capable of looking after a horse in this forum! Cant wait to see your new baby and hopefully she starts putting on weight for you again soon.


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi and welcome from Wales in the UK. Thats a very pretty mare you have there and I'm thinking that she's very lucky to have found you! Please can we have her name and yours too? I cant really advise on any particular feed as mostly ours are different over here, but I'm wondering if she should be on a mare and foal feed now - not sure if the Strategy is suitable for foals to eat (they do nibble at their Mommas food very shortly after birth a lot of the time), plus the same regarding the weight gain additive, perhaps someone you or someone can fill me in about these feeds and the amounts that should be given?

Apart from the wonderful pictures that you are going to post for us - if you are anything like me you will miss aim the camera or the naughty animal being photographed will move at the wrong minute LOL!! - could we please know a little more about your sweet girl - height, age etc plus your worming programme for her and do you know if she has foaled before??

Like you, I would be a bit concerned about her recent weight loss, but she may just be one of those mares who is throwing everything into their foal during the last month of pregnancy. And yes, it is absolutely essential that you be there for the birth so very soon now we are going to be telling you to start camping out right alongside her stall/in the barn - forget hourly checks, forget 15 minute checks, forget leaving her to go to the loo/make coffee or tea/find food for yourself, your eyes must never leave her until after she foals (unless of course you can find or have available a nice friendly helper to take over the watching and give you a break) and, knowing these sneaky cunning little mares, once she gets you into a complete Zombie like state with a couple of toothpicks holding your eyelids open, she will foal!! I jest of course, but you get the picture, we have all been there and are extremely envious of those rare lucky owners whose mares choose to follow the book and pop their babies out right on cue - actually not too sure if we have ever had one of those mares on this forum??

Anyway after all that woffle (it's a habit of mine!) try not to stress too much, we will do our best to help get this little baby safely on the ground for you and your pretty girl. Again a big welcome to the famous Nutty Nursery, glad to have you aboard.


----------



## stephmanietta (Aug 29, 2013)

My name is Stephanie, Hers is Molly, or Dynamite depending on who you ask. The stud I got with her is Napolean, so my mom likes Dynamite, the kids wanted Molly though. She responds to both.

When I first got her she was very untrusting. I was told she had come from a very big herd of Miinis and that she was rather low in the pecking order and had been bullied. For the first month she would run from me and I could hardly catch her. Bath time was like a rodeo event and grooming wasn't much better. She ran off my farrier and the kids were afraid of her.

about 4 months in I realized my stategy that worked well with the big horses was lost on her. The big guys if you force them to do the routine dispite resistance will soon realized they have to do it and accept that and work with me....Molly though fought the bath just as hard the hundredth time as she did the first. So I started setting her out into my huge open yard in the morning and letting her "free range" all day. That way she didn't feel caged and threatened. She was able to observe us from whatever distance she liked and after a week like that she began coming to me when I walked outside. Now she follows me around like a puppy, the kids to. She walks to them to be pet and loved on.

She is a very sweet little mare! I believe her to be under 3. The vet said 2-3.

She is wormed every 3 months and I rotate like the vet said. All the horses are done together.


----------



##  (Aug 29, 2013)

Strategy Healthy Edge is only 12.5% protein -- not enough in this late stage of pregnancy for her to gain or even maintain weight and still grow a foal inside. That's why is isn't working on her and she's losing the weight. All her calories are going to grow this baby, so at this point, I would change her to Purina Omolene 300 -- which is their mare/foal feed, and it's 16% protein which is what momma needs to grow a healthy and strong foal. Plus, it's perfect for the little one to be nibbling once baby hits the ground.

If you can find some Alfalfa hay, cubes or pellets, I would also add them to her diet, as they will give her a healthy boost of the protein, without having to "stuff" herself. It's also a tummy soother, so should help her feel comfortable.

Since she's starting out on the "low" side -- losing her topline -- I think if you make this change, you will quickly see improvement. We need to get some extra protein into her, to help baby grtow strong bones and muscles and a bit of fat during these last weeks.

Looking forward to more pictures of her, and so glad you joined us here. We've had several mares that were rescues that started out underweight deliver strong healthy babies, so we're here to help you get a strong, healthy baby safely to the ground, too!!

You might also read the pinned topics at the top of this forum for some extra help as preparation for the delivery. There's lots of good information, and will help you prepare and "see" things that you might have to ready to do.

Can't wait to see more pictures of her!


----------



## stephmanietta (Aug 29, 2013)

More pictures!




This is the best udder shot she would let me get, is there a better position you guys need to see to work your magic?








This one may be a little to up close!




Again best I could do, she gets annoyed with me even being at that end of her these days!







From the side




Here is from behind a little further back.....all at her level, would be better pics if I could run faster on my knees


----------



## MountainWoman (Aug 29, 2013)

Welcome to the Nutty Nursery. The mares seem to all foal on their own time schedule and while she looks fairly close to me they can keep you guessing. You said the vet thought she was 2 or 3 if I read correctly? Then in all likelihood this will be her first foal. The other Aunties can give you great tips on dealing with a maiden mare. Anyway glad to see you on this board with us and we look forward to supporting you through this time.


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 29, 2013)

From those pics I would say that you have a little while to go yet - not long but hopefully another week or two but with her condition she could be further along than we think.

If you can get her feed changed as Diane suggested, that would be great, although you will have to do it over several days so as not to upset her system, and get her up to the amount recommended for her height (I wont say weight as it is now, but you can take an educated guess as to what she should weigh for her height) or a bit above.

I'm hoping that she is a 3 year old rather than a 2 - has she got her front two adult teeth yet, usually they change/appear when a horse is 2 1/2 years old?

Really keeping my fingers crossed for her and her little baby - good luck!


----------



## stephmanietta (Aug 29, 2013)

Well am just really glad I don't have neighbors, I am certain the people in the white coats would have come for me after I was reported for following my little mare around everyday at 6 am saying "please come back Molly, I just want to see your Boobs!"


----------



## countrymini (Aug 29, 2013)

haha, my neighbours would be able to see me from their house. I do wonder what they think of me lol


----------



## stephmanietta (Aug 29, 2013)

She seemed to have a lot of relaxing in the vulva area today. Before now she has had ridge type things on it, but this afternoon she looked very smooth and maybe even a bit swollen. How long do they usually stay that way? and is it normal to be able to see that kind of change as the day progresses, or is that a sign that things are moving quickly?


----------



## targetsmom (Aug 30, 2013)

Welcome to the Nutty Nursery! I once had a big horse mare that wasn't supposed to be pregnant (dealer I bought her from kept telling me she was not bred!) so my mare also lost a lot of weight before she foaled and you could clearly see her ribs. Her foal (a mule!) was born in late November and was the healthiest foal I ever had. Of course that was a big horse foal, and not at all like the experience I have had with minis. But the reason your mare is losing so much weight is because she is channeling almost all her nutrition to baby. I did not read all the responses but I would be gradually increasing her grain - a mare and foal feed preferably - up to the amount shown on the bag for a nursing mare.

I pay the most attention to the udder and milk when I wait for the mare to foal, but then, I also have the mare on camera. The best indicator I have found for imminent foaling is when a drop or two of milk is amber colored and STICKY!. I would suggest you read some of the other threads on here and especially the ones pinned at the top to see photos of mares as they are very near foaling..


----------



## stephmanietta (Aug 30, 2013)

Here is her udder this morning. Seems to have gotten huge overnight!




This is kinda under her a little, she wouldn't keep still. It doesn't really show how huge it is from behind.lol


----------



##  (Aug 30, 2013)

If it says up this much all day -- not going down after exercise -- I'd say you're getting very close. Hopefully, you're changing her over to a higher protein diet, so baby doesn't pull so much from her -- and will also get the good protein for strong bones and muscles.

She's looking good in the udder development!! Keep us posted!


----------



## stephmanietta (Aug 30, 2013)

Her udder went down a tiny bit before dark. I am getting her switched to the mare and foal feed. I am going to keep the weight supplement until the baby is born. It also has a lot of protein. She seems to have put on a bit of weight just in the last week. I cant see her ribs anymore! she still has a ways to go, but the progress is encouraging.

Anyone have a guess whether I am looking at days or weeks?

Oh almost forgot, all evening she looked like she was really sweaty around her udder. The inside of her back legs and whole underside was soaked. She didn't seem to be in distress and was not sweaty anywhere else. Anyone ever seen that happen?


----------



##  (Aug 31, 2013)

Not to worry. Udder growth is most certainly like "boob growth" in pregnant humans. That can be a bit uncomfortable, and I would say the sweating was a reaction to a little discomfort. Just monitor her for any discharge to be sure there is nothing running down the backside and showing up between her back legs. But barring that, I'm sure she's just doing fine!

I think the change to the mare/foal feed will make some tremendous differences in her, and give the foal a wonderful chance of gaining strength. Hopefully you have a couple of weeks to go, but with these mares that start out in bad condition, it's hard to "guess" on a delivery date. But the more days she's getting the good protein, the better she will be and the foal too. I have VERY high hopes that baby will be strong at birth and just fine.


----------



## stephmanietta (Aug 31, 2013)

Very loose stool now! Her bag didn't get as big as is was yesterday morning but her vulva is loose and looks a little puffy/swollen.

As of noon today she will not eat any grain. She refused her mid-day meal. It is still sitting in the stall.


----------



##  (Aug 31, 2013)

Nearing foaling would generally have her cleaning out her system, so poop gets a bit mushy and looks like a cow-pie when dropped and there are normally many in a short time period.

I wouldn't worry about her non eating -- generally that's not a sign of imminent foaling. Some mommas have foaled with hay still in their mouths, lay down and foal, and get right back up to eating. So, if she is not showing any other signs of foaling, she may just be having a bit of tummy upset. Watch for the puffy vulva, take a peek inside and see if it looks redder than normal or still a salmon pink.

Praying for a safe and uneventful foaling of a healthy lttle one if she's decided it's time!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 31, 2013)

Just in case she is getting ready to have her foal, please make sure either you or someone else is with or close to her at all times (24/7) as she may need help giving birth.

But, as Diane says, it is quite possible that she is just feeling a bit uncomfortable right now.


----------



## stephmanietta (Aug 31, 2013)

She does seem pretty loose. She is doing a lot of biting her sides, kicking her belly and tail swishing, but the flies are bad today. I have sprayed her several times. She seems more bothered by them than the other horses but I guess irritability comes with the territory.

Inside is still light pink. She had serveral loose stools over a few hours, 4 I think, but I am honestly not sure how many are normal for her in a certain time. I didn't think it would be something I needed to know.

She is rubbing her but a little but also not that unusual.

I will be watching her close but hopefully we still have a bit.


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 31, 2013)

Maybe she's feeling a bit off due to the baby moving into its 'final' position - might explain the biting of her sides. If so she should settle down again for a few more days or a week or so, once baby has moved. Here's hoping she will give us a little more time.


----------



## stephmanietta (Aug 31, 2013)

Just went back to check on her after giving the kids a bath. she layed down and stood up twice in the 5 minutes I was outside. She is yawning to, like long yawns like her mouth doesn't want to stop and keeps at it. Does that make sense?


----------



## chandab (Aug 31, 2013)

Yawning is often a sign of discomfort in horses, so keep an eye on her. She might be ready or might just be uncomfortable as the foals shifts positions.

I'm sure someone more experienced than I will be here shortly to give more advice.


----------



## stephmanietta (Sep 1, 2013)

She has milk/fluid tonight, Her udder is huge. I only got a few drops, it is clearish yellow, way thicker than milk but thinner than honey and very sticky when I rubbed it between my fingers. I don't have test strips yet. Is that what colostrum is like or is it just the clear liquid before the colostrum?


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 1, 2013)

Sounds as though she's very close to foaling and could go any time now! Please dont leave her unattended for ANY reason - she may not have the strength to get this baby born quickly. Dont forget to be ready with some nice 'mushy' feeds for her pretty soon after she has the foal as she will need some 'wet' food to start her system going again plus she is going to need to regain some of that strength that she will have lost.

Good luck and safe foaling!


----------



##  (Sep 1, 2013)

All good advice and very important she not be left unattended as she may need some assistance in birthing this special little one!

Can't wait to read your updates! Safe foaling!


----------



## stephmanietta (Sep 1, 2013)

No baby yet! Her bag is still full. Its warm but not hot. She seems a little restless. I am watching her like a hawk! I will post updates as they happen.


----------



## stephmanietta (Sep 1, 2013)

I read somewhere that in maiden minis not to bother with the test strips because being able to extract enough milk to test is the same indicator as a low ph. As in if they have enough milk to test then they are within 24 hours. Is there any truth to that? I am watching her close but am still a little skeptical that she is going to do anything..she just looks so small it is hard to believe she could REALLY be ready to deliver.


----------



## stephmanietta (Sep 1, 2013)

This is just a few minutes ago. Her udder has been like that since 8pm last night. It didn't go down when I let her out this morning! She looks super loose and relaxed to me, I am not an expert though. A friend that breeds minis came by and looked at her today. She was out about 2 weeks ago when Molly first started to get a bag. She said the back end is VERY soft and sunken. And will milk present she thinks tonight! I am watching her around the clock...so she will probably keep me waiting till October, lol.


----------



##  (Sep 1, 2013)

the milk strips TEST the pH. That's what they do.

It is not true that if they have enough milk to test they will foal within 24 hours. I don't know where you heard that, but put it out of your mind., Many mares can test for weeks and we watch the pH go up and down. With maiden mares, they can hide their foals very well, so they sometimes not even look pregnant, and then suddenly there's a baby standing there!

Keep us posted!


----------



## targetsmom (Sep 1, 2013)

She sounds VERY close to foaling. At this point I would not even worry much about the pH of the milk because I would be watching her like a hawk anyway! But if you do find that the milk is sticky, you can tell us and we will all get excited for you! Hope you have a happy announcement soon.


----------



## stephmanietta (Sep 1, 2013)

The milk does seem sticky, like compared to the milk in my fridge. Its not stringy though. And not super thick like honey but thicker than water.

Just did the test strips and the Ph is high 7.8 but the calcium is over 250. Whatever that means lol


----------



##  (Sep 1, 2013)

Well, here we've had one momma go from a 7.8 to foaling all within 24 hours! We used to not get excited until the pH strips got down to around 7.0 - but we've all learned that the pH can drop rapidly!! So, keep watching her and keeping us posted! We're all here for you and getting excited more and more! Milk doesn't have to be "stringy" but it is generally sticky and thicker than the cow's milk you drink, So it all sounds very good!


----------



## stephmanietta (Sep 1, 2013)

So what do you ladies know about waxing? Is it actually significant, or is it just dried milk, and therefor means nothing more than the milk dripping does? Molly seems to have "wax" She is not really acting weird tonight though. Very calm and quiet. She is not laying down. Not sure if she is sleeping but she is standing still with her eyes open. She was pacing all afternoon. I have alarms set to go every hour and check on her. I will test the milk again in the morning.


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 2, 2013)

If a mare does 'wax' it looks like a solid 'stream' of candle wax, up to an inch long hanging from the end of her teats. It normally happens within 24 hours of foaling and you cannot mistake it for anything else. However due to the fact that it is 'solid', it usually breaks off as the mare moves around and can therefore be missed by those keeping an eye on the mare. Not all mares produce wax.

Please be warned that hourly checks are not nearly often enough! Ten minute checks might work at this stage, but are a bit pointless as you wont be getting any rest anyway! She needs you or someone sitting right alongside her ALL the time to be safe, which is why we all become punch drunk, zombiefied, exhausted, out of our minds and usually very short tempered at foaling time! Welcome to the 'fun' of foaling mares. LOL!!


----------



##  (Sep 2, 2013)

Absolutely. Too many babies have been lost with hourly checks. Remember, foaling only takes minutes, so it's critical for you to be with her. I've slept in my barn many times (sometimes in the stall when I was afraid I was so tired I might not wake up without being right there to feel a momma moving around) to make sure I was there and ready to help if needed.

I love the words you used Anna, to describe us all in those last days of watching and waiting. Just perfect!


----------



## countrymini (Sep 2, 2013)

Sweety went down and baby was out 7 mins later. Felt like about an hour but clock said otherwise lol.


----------



## targetsmom (Sep 2, 2013)

We timed our maiden mare from photos - about 4 minutes from seeing feet to foal being out with a little gentle help because she was a maiden. I also found our very first foal - dead and in the sac - 15 minutes after a check where the mare was calmly eating breakfast.


----------



## stephmanietta (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks guys. I will be with her 24/7 from now forward. Her ph is down to slightly lighter than the 6.8 mark(as low as my test go, sent brother to store cause I didn't want to leave her) and the Ca looks to be the same color as the 1000 mark, although I didn't think it got that high.

She didn't lay down at all last night. Now straw in her hair this morning. The milk is testing numbers that say she is close, but still looks yellowish clear, no cloudiness and is very thick. even diluted 6:1 it still seemed thicker than "milk" what does that mean?

I will keep you guys posted!


----------



##  (Sep 2, 2013)

It means you are doing the right thing by not leaving her unattended. She could go at any time, and I'm not familiar with the calcium levels are a measurement, but I'm sure I've read the 1000 mark is pretty imminent foaling.

Milk can change right at foaling -- just like some mares don't even seem to have an udder until they foal -- so it sounds like she's pretty ready to go!

Praying for a safe and uneventful foaling of a healthy little one. Make sure you read the preparing for your foal to get the pictures "in your head" if you have to do any manipulation, and keep the vet's number on speed dial! Can't wait to keep reading your updates.

Start watching for some restlessness, cow patties as she cleans her system out, wieght shifting or pacing, yawning or phleming or any changes in her "normal" behavior. All can be classic signs that SHE is getting ready!!

Happy foaling!


----------



## targetsmom (Sep 2, 2013)

Or she might not do any of those things.... gotta love mares. But those are the classic signs so be very alert if you see any of those.


----------



## stephmanietta (Sep 2, 2013)

She has just been standing like this with her back legs stretched out a bit for the last few hours. She wont come to the gate to great me like she has been doing for the last week. She wont even come to me if I go in




Does that mean she doesn't want me around?


----------



## chandab (Sep 2, 2013)

Her standoffish behavior might just be her feeling miserable, full, and not wanting anyone/anything around her. [some mares get overly loving when they are close, others get extra grumpy.] Don't take it personally. and, just go with what the other aunties have said, and stick close to her and keep an eye on her.


----------



## stephmanietta (Sep 2, 2013)

Still no change. I am keeping eyes on her though.


----------



##  (Sep 2, 2013)

Poor little momma. She looks very uncomfortable. It will be better soon, little girl. Just show us that beautiful little one you've bee hiding!!

This could be the change in her "normal" behavior I was talking about. Just stick close! She certainly could go any time -- or she could make us wait....


----------



## stephmanietta (Sep 3, 2013)

Well still no baby. Ph down even more though. below the 6.8 color but I don't have anymore colors on the label to know how far below


----------



## countrymini (Sep 3, 2013)

Hope she has it for you soon


----------



## stephmanietta (Sep 3, 2013)

No real change today. The pH still seems to be reading just under 6.8 the calcium is at the highest possible of 1000. Her vulva is loose and bag still full and warm. Milk still clear yellow and syrupy.

I am starting to wonder if I am just crazy! Does the ph have to drop before anything really starts? Does the high Calcium really mean anything? I am confused...and sleep deprived!


----------



## stephmanietta (Sep 4, 2013)

Her ph has dropped this morning. My indicator doesn't say what it is but it is way below the color for 6.8 and very yellow. she is laying down a lot. I will let you guys know when something happens!


----------



## paintponylvr (Sep 4, 2013)

good luck!


----------



## Mousie96 (Sep 4, 2013)

Fingers crossed she foals soon! I love your girl, she is so pretty!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 4, 2013)

Sending prayers for a safe foaling.


----------



##  (Sep 4, 2013)

Happy foaling!!


----------



## stephmanietta (Sep 5, 2013)

IT'S A GIRL!!!!

Maybe Chesnutt? Smallest little thing I have ever seen. SOOOO cute. Born 11 and a half hours after ph bottomed out.

Quick uneventful birth. She met all the milestones for standing, eating, and pooping! Mommy and baby are happy and well. I am so thrilled with them both.







Will post more pics in the morning!


----------



## countrymini (Sep 5, 2013)

Congratulations! What a cutie!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 5, 2013)

Many congratulations!! You must be so relieved! She looks like a pretty little girl.






Dont forget to give Momma a dose of a wormer containing Ivermectin within 12 hours of the birth, plus keep her going with lots of small mushy feeds alongside her ad lib hay for the next few days.

I'm so thrilled for you - cant wait to see some more pics once the little one has dried out - well done!


----------



##  (Sep 5, 2013)

FABULOUS!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

Can't wait to see more pictures of the pretty little girl. So good things went well for you, and this little one looks great!!


----------



## chandab (Sep 5, 2013)

Congrats! Can't wait for those dry pictures.


----------



## stephmanietta (Sep 5, 2013)

Ok here she is in the daylight. She weights 16 pounds and is 18 inches tall!


----------



## Barefootin (Sep 5, 2013)

Congratulations! She's very cute!


----------



## happy appy (Sep 5, 2013)

First Congrats! Is that part of her cord that is hanging? you might want to tie that off and cut is shorter to her. There is a great chance for infection with that being so long. You will need to treat it too with iodine daily until it dries up. The other Aunties on here will be better able to direct you on the care!


----------



##  (Sep 5, 2013)

Just a quick snip with the scissors, dunk it with iodine and all should be fine.

For momma, give her lots of small, wet meals to kick-start her system. Some mares will not pass "regular" manure for 24-48 hours, so don't worry if she doesn't seem to be doing that. They usually empty their systems right before delivery, and it takes a bit to get it moving again. Lots of grass or hay will help get her system moving.

Baby looks good. Keep a careful eye on momma, that she's maintaining her weight. You may have to continually increase her food, as producing milk for this little darling takes a lot of calories.

Just love the pictures!! Keep them coming!!


----------



## chandab (Sep 5, 2013)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Just a quick snip with the scissors, dunk it with iodine and all should be fine.


But, not too close to the stomach wall, leave about 2-3"; then dip with iodine. [Over time the rest will dry up and fall off.]


----------



## targetsmom (Sep 5, 2013)

Congrats on your tiny adorable FILLY!!! Yes, be sure to treat the cord with iodine or Betadine - we do it several times over the first few days just to be safe. I would just keep increasing the mare's feed gradually...and the foal will likely start eating Mom's food after about two weeks, which is fine too. We feed ours in safe black rubber tubs on the ground to make this easier.

Can't remember if you said you had alfalfa cubes, but soaked alfalfa cubes help get more water, protein and calcium into the mare and she will need all three to make milk for baby. They can also help prevent ulcers because they act like Tums in the stomach.

Good job - now you can catch up on your sleep --- if you can tear yourself away...


----------



## paintponylvr (Sep 5, 2013)

What a cutie and CONGRATS!!

Have you chosed a name already?


----------



##  (Sep 6, 2013)

chandab said:


> But, not too close to the stomach wall, leave about 2-3"; then dip with iodine. [Over time the rest will dry up and fall off.]


Thank you for the clarification Chanda. Having a bit of turmoil with family here, so not up to my usual long explanations. Thanks very much for filling in "my" gaps!!

And Mary, totally correct. Alfalfa cubes soaked will be perfect, or even adding alfalfa pellets will give her a boost.

Thank you both!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 6, 2013)

Any chance that we could have a update on how Molly and her sweet daughter are progressing - maybe a pic ot three too as we just love pictures!


----------



## stephmanietta (Sep 6, 2013)

Yes coarse! First though, thank you all for such great advise and support. I was so worried about them, you guys put me at ease and made me a lot more comfortable about the whole thing.

Molly and the baby are both doing great! I am still trying to find the perfect name for baby. She is eating well and getting around good. Molly is being very protective of the baby, she actually tried to kick me this morning.

I will keep you guys posted. Thanks!

Oh yeah pics coming soon!


----------



##  (Sep 6, 2013)

Very exciting! Can't wait to see more pictures of her!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 6, 2013)

Many mares are protective over their new babies, some even taking a couple of weeks or more before they relax enough to happily allow us humans get a look in. LOL!! I have a couple like that myself and I just leave them be - feeding them, doing their stalls when they are off out in the pasture, and ignoring their foals until they relax, which they always do in the end!

Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Never2Mini (Sep 7, 2013)

Big Congrats ! She is a Doll Baby !


----------



##  (Sep 8, 2013)

Time for more pictures please!!


----------

